# Dirt Grafik-Mod ???



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Hy Leute hab mir seit langem mal wieder Dirt auf die Platte gehauen, nur finde ich es ehrlich gesagt jetzt irgendwie optisch nicht mehr alt zu gut, selbst auf Ultra-High.

Also wollte ich mal fragen ob nicht wer nen Grafik-Mod für Dirt kennt wie es die auch bei Grid gibt?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Guck einfach mal in der Dateisammlung vom GRID-Modder Beetleatwar1977:
Files Hosted By Beetleatwar1977
Da ist auch ein bisschen was für DIRT dabei, allerdings ist das Ganze afaik noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (22. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Guck einfach mal in der Dateisammlung vom GRID-Modder Beetleatwar1977:
> Files Hosted By Beetleatwar1977
> Da ist auch ein bisschen was für DIRT dabei, allerdings ist das Ganze afaik noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten.


Bin zwischenzeitlich "etwas" weiter 
Dirt Have fun V0.3.7z

an der stelle auch noch mal Danke an Dargo für die Vorlage


----------

